# period due today, question about cervix



## claire99991

Hiya well my :witch: is due today got belly cramps and low back ache not a good sign at all im still really hoping it wont show but deep down i think i know it will :cry: 

checked my cervix its really high up (further high up then i have ever felt it) doesnt it go down when your :witch: is coming? 

In a way if its coming i just wish it would put me out of my misery! :cry:


----------



## drakey

Hi Claire,

this might sound silly, but how do you check your cervix? is it an internal thing or can you feel form your stomach? hope you get your good news. 

amy xxx


----------



## claire99991

internal with my middle finger, didnt even know u could check from feeling your stomach 

xx


----------



## dr_sarah

Hey, I regularly checked my cp and before af was due it was always really low however, a few days before testing ( when I got my BFP) my cp was really high, almost too high to touch.

I hope this is a good sign for you, many people state that checking your cp can't be a sure way of detecting pregnancy however, I do believe if your aware of your cp throughout the month it can be a good method in indicating whether you are pregnant or not. It worked for me anyway :)


----------



## claire99991

Thanks for the replies, i just did a hpt anyway and it was a bfn. :(


----------



## rhiansweet84

I'm the same as you claire. A BFN for me too. My cervix is really high too. To be honest, I couldn't reach it! Hope you got good news. I feel crampy in my abdomen but no other signs apart from being tired ( but I could sleep for Wales anyway lol). Let me know as soon as you know anything. Good Luck xx


----------



## claire99991

rhian sweet awww i hope you get your bfp are u due today then? i couldnt reach my cervix either it was to high could just about reach it, let me know when you know anything as well xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Just wanted to say ....sorry all the confusion....hope you get your bfps..or the witch to end this nonsense.! Good luck girls!


----------



## Purple_star90

Hi girls

I was due on the 9th but nothing has came yet but getting those crampy feelings! I did a hpt yesterday but a bfn! Why does our bodies feel the need to tease us like this?

Good luck I hope you get a positive soon xxx


----------



## poppymist

oh my gosh hi all just wanted to put my point on as well...

my af was due on the 9/11/08 but has not shown and i am still getting bfn's oh and my cp is so high barely reachable firmish and closed.......oh and i chart my cp and its usually low and firm a week b4 af is due but this month it has not moved from the high position!


----------



## SPT

Hi 
Can this be classed as a possible early preg sign as checked mine this morning And it is high and soft since having the coil out my period have up in the air last month was due on the 8 and came on the 14 th but I know I O on the 22 nov I'm so confused wish I could put it to the back of my mine then it might happen if I don't over think thing to much thank lot of dust to u all xxx


----------

